# Geting NO2 Kit do's and dont's



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

A friend of mine is selling me a custom Nitrous Kit 
Kit Includes:
Gunmetal Nitrous Bottle w/ High Flow Valve
Nos Fogger 
All Ness. Lines
NX (Big Mofo) Solenoids
billet tank brakets


All i would need are the switchs WOT, arming and i think i need a relay too. i tested the Solenoids and they both click, new lines and new bottle, would their be any thing else to wire it or could their be another way to run it w/ out the wot switch? thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can hook up a button you can hold in your hand or mount on your shifter, any where you want it really. make sure he gives you jets too, they can be pricey.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the jets are cheap as shit. i got mine for $3 a peice. you need 2 for each shot setting


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

3 bucks isnt bad - if you can get them in singles. i havent looked very hard, but all ive found lately is sets, unless i order them and have them shipped to me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

zex jets can be sold individually. from zex.com


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats kewl. are the zex jets standard or metric? im asking because NOS is standard while NX is metric. they also are two entirely different types of jets.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Would this work if i got the arming switch and ran the 12v to that and then the engaugement get a push botton for the shifter or on the steering wheel that would run that would activate the 12v to the solenoids and ground the solenoids in teh engine bay and not get a WOT switch? or would i have some sort of problem? i mean i would not spray if i was not at WOT anyway and like i said its a wet kit so in the event i wasent at WOT would i just stall because of the extra gas? i would also be getting the sr20de NGk plugs that are colder as seen on sentra.net. and i just did a tune up fuel filter, wires rotor, cap, what would be the ideal timing for say a 60- 70 shot i know that our car is usually bet at around 50- 55 and the ideal amount of seconds to spray. i also have CAI/headers/exsaust 2 inch if my car was stick i would get a new clutch so since i have and auto i would spray only in the begining of 3rd gear when i shift from 2 to 3rd
thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> thats kewl. are the zex jets standard or metric? im asking because NOS is standard while NX is metric. they also are two entirely different types of jets.


call and ask zex. im not sure.


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> Would this work if i got the arming switch and ran the 12v to that and then the engaugement get a push botton for the shifter or on the steering wheel that would run that would activate the 12v to the solenoids and ground the solenoids in teh engine bay and not get a WOT switch? or would i have some sort of problem? i mean i would not spray if i was not at WOT anyway and like i said its a wet kit so in the event i wasent at WOT would i just stall because of the extra gas? i would also be getting the sr20de NGk plugs that are colder as seen on sentra.net. and i just did a tune up fuel filter, wires rotor, cap, what would be the ideal timing for say a 60- 70 shot i know that our car is usually bet at around 50- 55 and the ideal amount of seconds to spray. i also have CAI/headers/exsaust 2 inch if my car was stick i would get a new clutch so since i have and auto i would spray only in the begining of 3rd gear when i shift from 2 to 3rd
> thanks


hey i just installed a 50 shot on my gtir in the intake manifold 
a fogger wet shot .........it didnt work i dont know why unless it was because it was after the maf ????????but to answer only wot in 3rd and 4th keep in mind 3rd is our weakest gear!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you install that thing before the maf, you will freeze those wires and need a new maf. so you HAVE to install it after the maf.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

FourN2ner said:


> hey i just installed a 50 shot on my gtir in the intake manifold
> a fogger wet shot .........it didnt work i dont know why unless it was because it was after the maf ????????but to answer only wot in 3rd and 4th keep in mind 3rd is our weakest gear!


Did u check the soleniods? was the bottle open? i know it sounds stupid but u might have over looked somthing so small also check your grounds and the 12v source and its supposed to go after the MAF any where about 5-8 inches before the t/b


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you hook one of the solenoids two wires to ground? you also have to make sure you wired the hot side of the solenoids correctly too.


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> did you hook one of the solenoids two wires to ground? you also have to make sure you wired the hot side of the solenoids correctly too.



AND THE ANSWER IS .................. The Bottle Was Empty :hal: 
come to find out the guy didnt fill the bottle ???? go figure 
hit the botton twice for a total of sec and a half on a 2.5 lb bottle
not enough to come near emptying it ...took out the bottle yesterday and it was empty ...need to get a pressure guage :hal:


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> Would this work if i got the arming switch and ran the 12v to that and then the engaugement get a push botton for the shifter or on the steering wheel that would run that would activate the 12v to the solenoids and ground the solenoids in teh engine bay and not get a WOT switch? or would i have some sort of problem? i mean i would not spray if i was not at WOT anyway and like i said its a wet kit so in the event i wasent at WOT would i just stall because of the extra gas? i would also be getting the sr20de NGk plugs that are colder as seen on sentra.net. and i just did a tune up fuel filter, wires rotor, cap, what would be the ideal timing for say a 60- 70 shot i know that our car is usually bet at around 50- 55 and the ideal amount of seconds to spray. i also have CAI/headers/exsaust 2 inch if my car was stick i would get a new clutch so since i have and auto i would spray only in the begining of 3rd gear when i shift from 2 to 3rd
> thanks


no one gave me any sort of answer regarding the wireing..... or the timing for a 60 - 70 shot if possible to have a 60 - 70 shot or the amount of seconds to spray and what do i have to gap the plugs at?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

with an nx kit, you can spray till the bottle is empty or you run out of rpms. also, with the nx kit, they will tell you in the instructions that you dont need to change your timing with their kit. i personally dont agree and have my msd setup to retard my timing when i spray. i also use colder plugs. rule of thumb with timing is 1 degree retarded for every 25 hp jetting you use. 1 step colder per 25 hp jetting as well on the plugs. 
heres the complete faq's for an NX kit and a zex, two of the more popular kits that imports use.
http://www.zex.com/Technical/Help/NitrousOxide.asp
http://www.nitrousexpress.com/Pages/faq.htm


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> with an nx kit, you can spray till the bottle is empty or you run out of rpms.



it doesnt matter what kind of kit you have when determining how "long" you should spray for...you should never want to TRY to spray a whole bottle, especially if you have a completly stock motor.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

I am running the NOS 5124 kit on my 1990 and the tech papers that came with it said no need for timing retard, or colder plugs, just make sure to run 92 octane minimum while using the nitrous. Also according to NOS/ Holley, it is safe to jet for 50% of stock horse power on a stock engine. Such as a 75hp shot max on a stock engine that makes 150hp. Lastly, do not fire under 2500rpms.

Your NX kit may differ, but I would say run all the safety switches: Fuel pressure safety, arm, WOT, and some sort of method of firing. Better safe than sorry when it comes to N2O.


----------

